# Great Plains Saddle



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I very well may be wrong but so far as I know a Great Plains saddle is a STYLE of saddle. Then there also is/was a Great Plains saddle company.

I have not been impressed with pics I have seen of recently made saddles by the Great Plains saddle company. Many good old brands have suffered in quality in recent years, on their own or by being bought up by companies producing lesser quality saddles, or then again having the name 'imitated' to cause confusion by a junk saddle company. I don't know which scenario applies here.

Can you post the ad and/or pics of the saddle here?


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

I just went to eBay and found examples of each (style and company name):

First the company name only: Looks like a Rider's Choice made saddle. At any rate, by one of the production companies of the South. Not a great saddle but not in the worst category either.

15" Seat Used Great Plains Tooled Western Barrel Racing Saddle Oxbow Stirrups | eBay












Now this one is the Great Plains *style*, no doubt an excellent saddle:

McCall Great Plains 16 5 inches Western Saddle | eBay


----------



## bmarysa89 (Apr 9, 2016)

The first ad you posted is the exact saddle I was talking about. I will only use the saddle about once a month, as I ride English primarily, so I don't need anything fancy. I just want something that is comfortable for my horse and myself. You think the saddle sounds ok? I just don't know too much about Western saddles and what to look for. Thank you!


----------



## bmarysa89 (Apr 9, 2016)

I looking to spend less than $300 as I won't use it too often. I'm also looking at the following 2 saddles. Do either of them look better?

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=361544066975&alt=web

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=182106470069&alt=web


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The caveat to what I'm about to say is that I'm not a western saddle expert by any means--but, in the English world, those "<$300 package deals" are bad news. They're generally bad quality.

Can I ask why you're looking at this price point?
Consider looking at used saddles, if money is tight--you'll get much more 'bang for your buck!'


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

On the 2 additional listings: Stay away from the first one, it is a junk cheap new saddle.

The second one looks to be decent. Likely also from one of the Southern production companies. However; it is older and well used but not broken down - that is very good news. Also appears to have a nicely shaped ground seat, which is great for comfort and stability.

It looks more like Regular bars to me than either Semi or Full, but that is very very hard to tell on used saddles. 

If I were in your shoes I would bid on this one, and forget the black one you started the thread about.

15 inch Barrel Saddle | eBay



























































Of course there are others on eBay, but I do not have time to peruse them for you at the moment.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I agree with the others. Anything under $600 brand new is junk. Fiberglass trees (I have a barrel saddle with a fiberglass tree that is going to mush), urine-tanned leather (which is exactly as gross and cheap as it sounds), cheap hardware.

I just picked up a Tex Tan Hereford pleasure saddle for $350 at my local tack shop. Look for something name brand, but older. Maybe a style or color that isn't "in style" anymore. Your horse will thank you.


----------

